# The Best Sunday Lunch!



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

OK so I'd like to find out if many of us expats go for Sunday Lunch? or even cook a roast at home. 
If you do go out for it, then whats the location of the restaurant and what makes it good for having Sunday Lunch? is it just the food? location? family atmosphere? what ever it is that floats your boat?

I live in Brazil and have to cook my own, but it still does not taste the same as it would do in the UK


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Sometimes, in the winter, I cook a roast dinner - not always on a Sunday. I find it quite difficult to get a suitable joint of meat without taking a mortgage. I very often do it with roast chicken.

Also have to hunt around for goose fat as that is what I always use for my roast potatoes. I have found that Corte Ingles often have it.

We never go out for a roast dinner as we do not find that restaurants (Spain or UK) do it as well as I can - that is the family's opinion not mine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We tend to go out for a roast dinner in the winter - not ever week, but a lot, we go with friends from up the road. We go to the choice of two, I like the one up in the village best cos its a nice atmoshere and relaxed there, but we also go to one in the main town. The foods nice, its done on a carvery basis and is a bit cheaper - but I prefer the restaurant in the pueblo. Sometimes I cook one, but TBH, I'm not sure it works out too much cheaper than going out and its so nice not to have all that stress, smell, piles of washing up.....!!!!

Its too hot to even think about roast dinners in the summer, so we tend to have BBQs and go out for icecreams

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This place does the best Sunday roast in the whole of Spain.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We cook roasts in the winter (not necessarily on Sundays). Hard to get a joint of beef where I am, but chicken, leg of lamb and pork are easily available. They take the skin off the pork so if you want crackling, buy some chicharrones and serve them alongside the meat. 

Manteca (pork fat), sold in tubs in every butcher's shop or supermarket, is great for roast potatoes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Venta Manolo on the road to Parque de los Pedregales near Csares does an excellent 15 euro Sunday lunch menu. 
Highly recommended.
You need to book as it's full of Spanish extended families enjoying a huge paella.
We found this by chance as it's the only warering hole for miles from our perrera.
They do a great menu del dia Monday to Friday for 8 euros, three courses with wine, beer whatever.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> This place does the best Sunday roast in the whole of Spain.


tut - tut!!!

Jo xxx


----------

